# Unplugged Performance Traction Arms, Trailing Arms & Adjustable Sway Bar End Links Review



## Mparsons911 (Apr 3, 2021)

Unplugged Performance follow up review on my Traction Arms, Trailing Arms and Adjustable Sway Bar End Links install. Shortly before the SCCA Las Vegas National Tour Autocross, Ben Schaffer shipped the parts to me with just enough time to install them. I'm pleased to report back after two SCCA National Events in less than two weeks, they perform better than I expected. I'm able to feel the grip / road better and get to the edge of traction quicker. UP's new adjustable sway bar end links allowed me to corner balance the car to a perfect 50/50 cross weight with driver weight in the car. This makes left & right turns more predictable and consistent, once again allowing me to get to the edge of traction quicker with more confidence.
At the SCCA Pro Solo Fontana, the EVX class was short on participation so I got tossed into the huge "Bump class". We ended up taking 5th out of 20 people not too shabby considering the caliber of people in the class
Thanks again to Unplugged Performance for coming through yet again in grand fashion for anorher race!!!


----------

